# HOW TO REMOVE FLASHER RELAY FROM 1998 SENTRA



## hasanuahmed (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi. 

I've recently been having turn signal problems with my sentra 1998. The turn signal stops working by itself for sometime everyday, and then starts working in a while.

Some internet searching has led me to believe that the flasher might be the culprit. I have located the flasher (under the driver side dash), but it seems to be supported there and is firmly attached. How do I take it out?

Please help me out, I'd appreciate it a lot.

Thank you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Been a while since I did one! Isn't it held within a big, metal clip? If so, pull it out of the clip and unplug it. If you still have trouble and someone else can't give you better info, see if you can take a pic of what you are working with.


----------



## hasanuahmed (Mar 19, 2015)

smj999smj said:


> Been a while since I did one! Isn't it held within a big, metal clip? If so, pull it out of the clip and unplug it. If you still have trouble and someone else can't give you better info, see if you can take a pic of what you are working with.


Thanks for your reply. Yes there is a bid metal U-shaped piece, I'll try to remove that.

I'll post images if I'm not able to progress with this. Thanks again.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The flasher should just pop out of the metal clip.


----------



## hasanuahmed (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks for your help. I found the clip, and the flasher just slid off easily.

I have another question, though. Can someone help me locate the IAC valve. Sometimes the car barely starts, and then dies when I put it in reverse or drive. Do you think the IAC valve could be clogged? If so, can you help me locate it and how do I go about cleaning it?

Thank you so much for your help. Really appreciate it.


----------

